# Kristin Chenoweth's Maltese



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Don't know if anyone saw this but in today's New York Times there is an article called "Starbucks, With Pooch in Purse" about singer, actress Kristin Chenoweth (Wicked, Pushing Daisies, guest star on Glee) and her life on the Upper West Side of Manhattan :chili::chili: with her Maltese, Madeline. There's are two photos of them too. I have to keep my eye out in the 'hood. I think she's very talented and loved her in Wicked. She hides her in her purse at Starbucks.:thumbsup:
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/26/nyregion/26routine.html


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how cool!!! I didn't realize she had a Malt! Love it!! With the luck you've been having with celebs lately, I bet you'll run in to her! That would be cool, esp. if you have Tyler with you! Good luck!!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Awww, her pup looks great! At least she doesn't have some teeny little "teacup" Malt that she parades around like a trophy, ala the Paris Hilton crowd. Thanks for posting. Maybe you'll see her around!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Totally cool!!! Has anyone watched "Selling New York" on HGTV? The broker and one of the top agents on the show have 3 Maltese that they're always showing. They might be having coffee in their kitchen and the Malts are at the table getting treats. They're adorable too.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh i loved her in Glee! So awesome she has a maltese. I can just see Starbucks busting her next time because of this article, LOL!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> oh i loved her in Glee! So awesome she has a maltese. I can just see Starbucks busting her next time because of this article, LOL!


I thought the same thing about Starbucks.:huh:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Well, if they oust her from Starbucks, all she has to do is stand there and someone will get her order and bring it out to her. Her malt is darling.....I saw a picture of the dog when it had long hair and did not think it was too cute but now that she has the baby cut, it is adorable. I like her too, her voice is great!!!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

How cool! I enjoy Maltese celeb stories. (Starbucks should be happy for the free advertising and be honored to have such a cute Maltese Madeline in their store.) Starbucks doesn't say a word when I walk in with Josey in my bag. I also have a friend in California that walks her dog into the Starbucks and they all greet him. I wonder why Kristen has to sneak Madeline into that Starbucks?


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

I love her!! I bumped into her at Starbucks a few weeks ago (no maltese though)! And again this past Thursday, she was in my building with her entourage for rehearsals. She's so tiny and so pretty!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's going to be on Glee again too. She certainly doesn't mind telling where she hangs out. I wonder if that's true...


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

AWWWWH love her pup :wub: what a cutie pie <3



Snowbody said:


> She hides her in her purse at Starbucks


I wonder why some Starbucks allow fluffs in while others don't:blink:
My malts' were allowed in many Starbucks shops they joined me to during our last trip. very interesting!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think it's more the New York City Health Code laws. They're VERY strict. Can't have a dog in any places that sell food, including drug stores because now most of them have food sections. It's really hard and Tyler ends up home alot when I'm shopping. :angry:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I love her- she's adorable!! Plus she's from N.C.- another reason to like her! lol.


----------

